# What Was Your Best Black Friday Score?



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I hope everyone had a hearty and hale Thanksgiving and that those who were on the Interstates made it home safely with their wits intact. Same goes out to those Members who flew the friendly skies.

Being that it was Black Friday Weekend I thought I would ask what was the best Blu Ray Disc or Blu Ray or DVD Deal you found this past Weekend.

My best scores were: Eastbound and Down (DVD) for 9.99, Star Trek 2: Wrath of Khan (Bluray) for 8.99, Die Another Day (Bluray) for 7.99, and Family Guy: Volume 7 for 14.99, and Zack and Miri Make a Porno (Blu Ray) for 8.99. For those out there unfamiliar with Zack and Miri, it is not an Adult (porno) film. Rather, a Kevin Smith comedy starring Seth Rogen and Elizabeth Banks. Just wanted to make sure nobody thought I was talking about a Adult Film.

Had I not already own 5 Blu Ray Players, I definitely would have picked up either the Sony or Samsung available for 99.99.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Also got Eastbound and Down for $9.99 at Amazon - love that show.

Rock'n'Rolla and I am Legend for $2 each and Gran Turino, The International, and Pineapple Express for $5 each at Walmart. The Omega Man Blu Ray for $5 at Target with the $5 off any blu ray disc coupon floating on the internet.

My dad wanted a blu ray player and while the biggest deals to be had included Bing cashback, he wouldn't have known how to have done all that and he may have wanted an easy return in case something went wrong, so we went B&M and picked up a Sony BDP-360 for $118 at Walmart Friday night. 

Lastly, for Cyber Monday, I got a great deal on a bunch of used dvds from gohastings.com - 30% off with code "CYBERMONDAY"

Observe and Report Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.69
Traitor Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $2.10
Watchmen Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.72
Transporter 3 Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.66
Bangkok Dangerous Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.66
Death Race Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.66
Step Brothers Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.97
Resident Evil: Extinction Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.66
The Mist Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $0.98
Kung Fu Panda Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $2.57
Grandma's Boy Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.90
Crank 2: High Voltage Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.98
Planet Terror Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.32
Labyrinth Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.36
Coraline Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $4.32
Reign Over Me Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.17
Hulk Vs. Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.79
Dragon Hunters Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.66
Foot Fist Way Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.66
1408 Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.73
Equilibrium Used - Digital Video Disc (DVD) $1.54

Merchandise:$38.10
Tax: $4.31
Shipping/Handling:$22.99
Total:$65.40


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Those are some very nice scores. Well played.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I made a big pot of Gumbo with the leftover turkey and some Anduille sausage from my favorite smokehouse back in Louisiana.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Now that sounds awesome. I love authentic Gumbo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No purchased dvds for me, just trusty old netflix month after month.

I did make out like a bandit on office fixtures at Staples thanks to multiple coupons on multiple orders, and rather than getting up early, I got to stay home and order online.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Now that sounds awesome. I love authentic Gumbo.
> Cheers,
> JJ


The next time you pass through Gainesville, give me a call. I usually have some in the freezer. It is authentic as it gets. I grew up eating it in Plaquemine, LA (not Lower Alabama).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I will definitely take you up on that. My family is from Knoxville, TN and the drive from Sarasota is 750 mind numbing miles on I-75. On the plus side, the drive is right through Gainesville. Seriously love Gumbo. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Let me know a while before you come and I will make a fresh pot. I love to cook but my wife is not a big fan of gumbo. She calls it "connector stew" and when I grab the turkey or chicken scraps and start boiling them for a stock she cringes. She also hates okra, which I like to use in it. Nothing like a real stock for starters, and I do my best to get (almost) all of the connectors out. She, of course, finds the ones that I miss. The boys love it, as long as I put lots of andouille in it.

Cooking sure beats shopping, IMNSHO. I send Juli and her sister shopping on Black Friday and stay home an cook.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Now, you are seriously impressing me. Making stock from scratch makes a huge difference, is beyond cost effective, and just tastes so much better. You had be at Louisiana procured Andouille Sausage, but now you are really making me want to come. Even though it is the heart of Gator Country. (UGA grad).
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We were back in BR spending Thanksgiving with family. I went across the river to Addis to Benoit's (pronounce that Ben-wahs), where they have the best andouille.

Well overlook the UGA business. After all, I have 2 degrees from LSU and make out OK here in Gainesville.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Kahn(Blu-ray) 15 bucks.

The score was getting my wife to let me buy it.:bigsmile:

She's cracked down on me. :nono::help::dontknow::crying::coocoo:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, since we're on food... I made stock from the leftover turkey carcass, a few chicken backs and a hambone I had in the freezer from various occasions...
Then I helped a neighbor chop down a mulberry tree (he promised me the firewood)... still chopping to size, but estimating 4 chords once it cures...
Gave a quart to the neighbor, and yet I'm STILL eating that blasted soup. Did I mention thickening it with leftover gravy? 
But I do thin kyou're right Leonard, next year it's Gumbo. 
So that might make my biggest score keeping my wife from spending any money!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> Star Trek II: The Wrath of Kahn(Blu-ray) 15 bucks.
> 
> The score was getting my wife to let me buy it.:bigsmile:
> 
> She's cracked down on me. :nono::help::dontknow::crying::coocoo:


Hello,
I am glad you picked that up too. I am by no means a huge trekkie, but Star Trek II really is a good film. I am not sure where you purchased it, but BB was selling it for 8.99. Perhaps wherever you purchased it might price match?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am glad you picked that up too. I am by no means a huge trekkie, but Star Trek II really is a good film. I am not sure where you purchased it, but BB was selling it for 8.99. Perhaps wherever you purchased it might price match?
> Cheers,
> JJ


There was no best buy in town actually. It was a Hastings in deep east Texas. I figured it'd be cheaper somewhere else. But it was still cheaper than amazon or bby online. Plus I avoided the chaos. :bigsmile:

I'm more of a next gen guy myself. Stargate is my series though.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I completely agree that the price difference is not worth the madness of Black Friday at 5 am. 
Thankfully, Best Buy is a 4 minute drive via back roads and I went at 9:45 PM Saturday. Twas quite pleasant and dead that late and the only deals lost were the Laptops that people gouge out each others eyes for and stuff like that. Thankfully, the deals on Blu Rays and DVD's were applicable until close Saturday and even though Sarasota is a relatively small town, there are 2 Best Buy's. The only disc I wanted and could not find was Wolverine: X-Men Origins for 9.99. Everything thing else in the flyer was still available. Really love the location of my house, 5 minutes to one of the best rated beaches in the US and 4 minutes to Best Buy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tiggers97 (May 13, 2008)

I almost stumbled on the Target Westinghouse 32" LCD for $240. I pushed one off to the side and called my dad to see if he wanted it. Within 3 minutes on the phone a horde of people came thru and carted off the remaining 15 or so. I couldn't put it back so it came home with me.
Also, Startrek II, IV for $7.99 and the new StarTrek movie release for $14.99.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

glaufman said:


> Well, since we're on food... I made stock from the leftover turkey carcass, a few chicken backs and a hambone I had in the freezer from various occasions...
> Then I helped a neighbor chop down a mulberry tree (he promised me the firewood)... still chopping to size, but estimating 4 chords once it cures...
> Gave a quart to the neighbor, and yet I'm STILL eating that blasted soup. Did I mention thickening it with leftover gravy?
> But I do thin kyou're right Leonard, next year it's Gumbo.
> So that might make my biggest score keeping my wife from spending any money!


My wife is allergic to chicken, but not turkey so this time of year is a bonanza for us. We bought ten turkeys. Next week they will all be roasted, stock made from the carcasses, and bottled. Turkey all year long!


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

10? That even puts ME to shame...


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Sams club had Blu Rays for less than DVDs so I had to get Die Another Day, Quantum of Solace, The Transporter, Grand Torino and some other ones as gifts for like $8 or $9 each.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Wow. Those are some great prices. I got Die Another Day for 8.99. But the others were more expensive in my area. Good scores.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

